# Cute Pics of My Does



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a couple cute pics of my Nigerian does. They were about 4 and 5 months old when I took them. They loved the barn cat, although the kitty didn't care too much for them!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love that last one :ROFL: Too cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the pics - thanks so much for sharing!

I am so jealous of your green grass - can you send some here please!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Aren't they sneaky, fit through almost anything.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that is a very tolerant cat!! Sweet girls too...very pretty


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty goats,I want one! :wink: I love the last pic. lol


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Your right they are very cute. I like the one with the cat.

Suellen


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

They are the cutest, that cat looks to be almost as big as them


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I can just hear them thinking "Ignoring me is not an option." Very enjoyable pictures with such cute goaties.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! My girls appreciate it!  I cannot believe I actually got this shot too! It seems that I always miss the "perfect shot" but thankfully got this one! I have a couple more when the cat started getting mad. . . . Lyla just doesn't know when to quit!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, those are great pictures, and adorable goats. :leap:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I love that last pic.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

"Im going to walk on you know, m'kay?"

LOL! Thats too cute!


----------

